# New DX code? V20.31



## jod867 (Feb 18, 2010)

My Doctors see New babies for they initial visit in the Hospital as the Pediatrician. My question is I have just been putting on the V30.00 (outcome of delivery) do I need to add the V20.31 or is that just for the WCC in the office? I am working on my Hospital super bill and I want to make sure I don't leave it off it needs to be on the claims. Thanks for your help.


----------



## HBULLOCK (Feb 18, 2010)

*V20.31*

The v20.31 is for the wcc in the office 0-7 days old  v20.32 is 8-28 days old.  Inpatient stays under the v30.0 code. Thats the way i understand it. I work in a peds office. Hope this helps.


----------

